# Please stop saying "recycle carton box"



## bala (Feb 14, 2010)

I saw many soap maker web site are showing they use used material.

Most carton box (corrugated  paper) material is 90~95% recycle paper and 5% virgin pupl.

In industry paper company, they produce carton by this formula since 25 years ago.

Please stop saying "recycle box", your carton box, it is recycle from very very beginning.


----------



## carebear (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm not sure I get your meaning.

If you say the boxes ARE made of recycled materials (95% according to what you wrote) then are they not made of recycled materials?


----------



## Zenobiah (Feb 14, 2010)

I think he or she is saying that all cardboard boxes are made of recycled materials. I think.


----------



## bala (Feb 14, 2010)

Caton box material = 90~95% recycle paper to be pupl + 10~5%   virgin pupl..

Let me say by this way, look around, paper  and carton in everywhere.
Do you really believe all of those products are made from  virgin pupl?
If so, how many tree ( log) shall supply your waste?

Most of carton boxes are made by recycle paper.  Otherwise, carton box won't  be  so cheap.


----------



## heyjude (Feb 14, 2010)

Can't say I've really noticed that being a problem, but I'm sure that those who use that terminology do so to appear more green.


----------



## mandolyn (Feb 23, 2010)

bala said:
			
		

> Caton box material = 90~95% recycle paper to be pupl + 10~5%   virgin pupl..
> 
> Let me say by this way, look around, paper  and carton in everywhere.
> Do you really believe all of those products are made from  virgin pupl?
> ...



Not everyone knows that, so calling them recycled is just offering up more info for those who don't know. I don't see a problem with that.


----------



## madpiano (Mar 13, 2010)

Bala, I know what you mean. I saw a brilliant documentary on Nat Geo the other day and it showed that Carton is the ultimate packaging material as it can be recycled over and over again (with the addition of 5% pulp), is lightweight, sturdy and protects the contents. They actually said that they find it sad that the recycling factor of cardboard is not mentioned more often, lol. So, you can't please everyone


----------



## DopeSoap (Mar 19, 2010)

recycle carton box


----------



## IanT (Mar 19, 2010)

lol


----------

